# Fast road MTB tyres



## MrGrumpy (11 Mar 2012)

Ok it would seem in the mean time I need to get my MTB shod with something fast rolling now for my commute to work. What is a fast tyre for road use, IRC having fatboys on an old MTB years ago which were fast as!


----------



## middleagecyclist (11 Mar 2012)

If you want something fast, durable and comfortable then Schwalbe Marathon Supremes are great IMHO. I use them on my commuter bike. Very nice ride and only one pucture in 6000 miles! Not cheap though.

Might be best seeking opinions in the commuting forum?


----------



## Norm (11 Mar 2012)

Schwalbe City Jets. 

That's ok, you can thank me later.


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> If you want something fast, durable and comfortable then Schwalbe Marathon Supremes are great IMHO. I use them on my commuter bike. Very nice ride and only one pucture in 6000 miles! Not cheap though.
> 
> Might be best seeking opinions in the commuting forum?


Just put some of those on my CX bike for commuting, really liking them so far 
£28 from Spa


----------



## Bodhbh (11 Mar 2012)

+1 for the Supremes, I stick them on my tourer when not doing any off-road stuff. The Schwalbe Kojaks are even faster, but I think puncture easier, which might be a big deal commuting. Not sure they still make them, but a quick Google sez plenty of places still have them in stock.


----------



## Cubist (11 Mar 2012)

city jets.


----------



## DCLane (11 Mar 2012)

Cubist said:


> city jets.


 
Currently on offer here at £8. http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/product/9567.html


----------



## Nearly there (11 Mar 2012)

+1 on the city jets good value


----------



## Cubist (11 Mar 2012)

city jets from all terrain cycles FTW


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Mar 2012)

Ok I have managed to aquire a pair of city jets for free ( forgot I had bought some before and given a loan of to someone else )


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Mar 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> Ok I have managed to aquire a pair of city jets for free ( forgot I had bought some before and given a loan of to someone else )


bargain!


----------



## Muddyfox (12 Mar 2012)

I just put some Continental Sport Contacts on my MTB .. very quiet and fast rolling


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Mar 2012)

Have to say after getting used to the gears on the road ( I normally ride fixed ) I am actually enjoying the commute, in fact I think for winter I shall use the MTB from now on!


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (14 Mar 2012)

Racing ralphs on mine ... did 39 miles last night after work, all on tarmac, averaging 13.1mph.
Two nights previous i did the same route on my coyote road bike (with conti gatorskins at 120psi), averaging 13.6mph.

Nuff said!!


----------



## Hardrock93 (17 Mar 2012)

DCLane said:


> Currently on offer here at £8. http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/product/9567.html


 
On the strength of the above recommendations I ordered a pair of City Jets from All Terrain Cycles for £20 delivered. I was congratulating myself on having scored a bargain but then had to buy narrower tubes and managed to tear one at the valve. I then discovered that my Crivit track pump, despite frantic pumping, wouldn't inflate the things above 65psi. Looks like Topeak will reap the benefit of me buying cheap and twice.
So, I took the City Jet shod bike out on a nice little urban/rural circuit today. At first I wondered what all the fuss was about, as the pedalling didn't seem much easier, then I realised I was in the big ring up front! Well impressed. Much easier/faster on the road and they acquitted themselves well even on some gentle off road bits.


----------



## ultraviolet (21 Mar 2012)

i love Panaracer's Pasela tyres normally in 1.25" = very fast :-)


----------

